# Recommend a dumb, dumb, dumb HDMI switch?



## henrybowmanaz (Feb 18, 2017)

Every HDMI switch I have seen for sale has one or more "automatic" features whereby it will switch inputs on some condition.

I don't want that.

I want a switch with a minimum of three inputs that stays set to the input I choose on the remote, no matter what other inputs get plugged in, pulled out, or powered up. Period. I want a switch that stays put, like one of those 1990s KVM switches with the manual A/B/C knob, only with a remote control.

Massive extra points if the switch responds with an "no display attached" indication to any input that is NOT currently chosen. (I don't want windows relocating themselves onto a "screen" that isn't currently visible.)

I'm tired of wasting money on switches that have "hidden" automatic features that rear up and bite me after I've bought them. Just set a new one up today that the vendor swore had no automatic features and would "stay put"... and it doesn't.

Recommendations heartily appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This one should do the job
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=6416


----------



## henrybowmanaz (Feb 18, 2017)

Somewhat crestfallen, since two of the three unsatisfactory switches I have used previously were from Monoprice. I will direct "a series of probing questions" to the folks at Monoprice, and make the purchase if I'm happy with the answers. Thank you!

Meanwhile, if anyone else has suggestions of other products, I'd love to have more alternatives to choose from.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try this one
https://www.amazon.com/Zettaguard-W...F8&qid=1487392095&sr=1-8&keywords=hdmi+switch


----------



## henrybowmanaz (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry -- from the Q&A section:



> If one input port is active, what happens when a device connected to a different input turns on - does it auto switch? (ex. DVR turns on to record)
> 
> Answer: Yes. This is actually something I have had an issue with. My PS3 will turn on to do its autobackup while I am playing on my PS4 and the switch will automatically go to that input.


This is precisely one of the behaviors that I am trying to avoid.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is the one i install on my jobs that require a switch Henry - for the very reasons your needing and its HDCP 2.2 and HDMI 2.0 supports 4K UHD and its not expensive - NO AUTO SENSE is the main reason...


https://www.amazon.com/E-SDS-Switch-Wireless-Remote-RS232/dp/B01FXALWYY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487971117&sr=8-1&keywords=e+sds+hdmi+switch


----------



## henrybowmanaz (Feb 18, 2017)

That's a fantastic find, thank you! Can you tell me if it also offers the behavior of informing an input device that is being deselected that the display has been disconnected, or does it (like many other switches) simply act as if a "virtual display" is still present and active (that nobody can physically see)?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Honestly I don't know the answer to that question sorry .... Will try to find out


----------



## dandex (Mar 7, 2018)

This is one of the dumbest switch I recommend, but it's also a matrix. I use it at home and it does not have auto-switching. https://bzbexpress.com/SB-5645AK-4x4-HDMI-Matrix-Switch-with-Auxiliary-Audio-I-O-by-Shinybow.html


----------



## henrybowmanaz (Feb 18, 2017)

Big gap between $50 and $700. Out of my league, thank you. Plus, I don't need the multiple output capability.

I bought the one recommended above from Amazon; it worked fine for most of a year, but now won't take input from my MacBook Pro on any input jack. Three weeks out of warranty. The MBP works fine on the same cable plugged directly into the display, or through a different HDMI switch. &^%#^%!


----------

